

Orangutans At Miami Zoo Use iPads To Communicate - adventureful
http://tampa.cbslocal.com/2012/05/09/orangutans-at-miami-zoo-use-ipads-to-communicate/

======
SlipperySlope
At first I laughed out loud when I read this. But there is a lot to the
article ...

Steve Jobs made the iPad so easy and intuitive to use that it could be pitched
to apes!

It doesn't matter how thin or cool looking it is - what really matters is
intuitive ease of use.

Then consider this from the ape's point of view ... they can recognize each
other by video and voice over the iPad. Zookeepers and scientists are
developing "apps for apes". How much richer would an ape's zoo life be with
social networking?

Hey, put an iPad in wild ape territory with a bell to announce that a zoo ape
is on the other side of a chat. What would happen?

